# American Sportsman Delta 3-D Indoor League



## BMCS (Feb 24, 2010)

American Sportsman Inc
www.americansportsmaninc.net
4088 Washington Road
Martinez, GA 30907
(706) 863-4868

ASA (Archery Shooters Association) has created a new indoor archery game.  The new ASA Indoor competition is a very different indoor game. This game is not about pounding X's.  ASA Indoor will take strategy, concentration as well as shooting skill.

We will start shooting Tuesday 09 March at 6:00 PM,  Practice will start at 5:00 PM:  The tournament will run for 4 weeks (09 March, 16 March, 23 March, 30 March)  One make up round will be allowed on 6 April at 6:00 PM.

Entry fee is $20.00 for adults and $10.00 for children 12 and under. 

Store Gift Certificates will be awarded:
5 Shooters…..$50		10 Shooters….$100	
15 Shooters….$150                 20 Shooters…$200
25 Shooters….$250		30 Shooters….$300
35 Shooters…$350		40 Shooters….$400	
45 Shooters….$450                 50 Shooters...$500

(If we have over 24 shooters we will shoot Tuesday's and Thursdays)

The archers will be shooting paper targets at 20 yards that are very similar to the ASA scoring area on 3D animals. The competitors will shoot 10 four arrow ends. The goal is to shoot an 8, 10, 12, and 14 on each end. Only one arrow will be counted for each scoring area hit. A second arrow hitting a scoring area that has already been hit will be counted as a zero. There will be a decreasing time frame as the ends progress. The maximum score for a competition end is 44 points. The maximum score for a competition round is 440 points.  Come on out for something different and have some fun.  

POC:  Rob Benedetto I can be reached at (706) 504-8609 or by email at robertb411@comcast.net


----------



## KMckie786 (Feb 24, 2010)

Its gonna be a blast!! Bring your kids, buddies, heck even your wife (mine's going to be there shooting)!!!


----------



## bowman77 (Feb 25, 2010)

Its going to be a blast.


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 25, 2010)

that's neat, but what happens if your arrow hits 2 scoring areas, one of which you have already hit?? i guess what i'm asking is "how are arrows scored?"  this is all new to me!!  thx


----------



## crawdad24 (Feb 25, 2010)

Count me out scooter.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 25, 2010)

The line counts as the ring. only one scoring ring counts.

Chuck


----------



## KMckie786 (Feb 25, 2010)

"Only one arrow will be counted for each scoring area hit. A second arrow hitting a scoring area that has already been hit will be counted as a zero."

It will all be explained thoroughly on the first night . We will probably also shoot a couple of practice rounds before scoring, just to make sure every one is familiar with it.

We just decided to do this to get a breather from pounding X's. Everything I have have read, heard, and seen about it says it is really fun but still challenging. 

We always manage to have a great time shooting there!! 

For me its something to look forward to during the week other than work!!!


----------



## watermedic (Feb 25, 2010)

Tell "Purple Onion" to get everything ready.


----------



## BMCS (Feb 25, 2010)

*Gonna be fun*

We are going to have a good ole time.  Tired of pounding x's, looking for something different, well believe me this will be it, I can't wait.


----------



## KMckie786 (Feb 25, 2010)

"Purple Onion" I think that one might stick for a little while!


----------



## BMCS (Feb 26, 2010)

Dont know about this Purple Onion stuff.

I might have to make someone cry to make em quit peeling on me.


----------



## BMCS (Feb 27, 2010)

Come that was pretty funny


----------



## watermedic (Feb 27, 2010)

See ya tomorrow Rob!!


----------



## BMCS (Feb 28, 2010)

Should be a good shoot.  Do well my brother.


----------



## clemsongrad (Feb 28, 2010)

what you still doing up purple masterchief onion boat?


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 1, 2010)

All I know is Im going to picture all of these targets in my head like that #1 target at Ft. Gordon this past sunday ... Stupid leopard ... cheetah ... panther or whatever that thing was!!!


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 1, 2010)

*Whatever it was.....*



KMckie786 said:


> All I know is Im going to picture all of these targets in my head like that #1 target at Ft. Gordon this past sunday ... Stupid leopard ... cheetah ... panther or whatever that thing was!!!



Whatever kinda cat it was, it was about 3.5 yards further than I thought it was

Can we get some of the Delta indoor targets to practice on ?  I am wondering if my blue dot is going to show up on the colored target spots.  Wouldn't that suck to not be able to see your dot ?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 1, 2010)

count me in boys!.... as for the cat at the fort.... smoked! 12 on number 1


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 1, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> count me in boys!.... as for the cat at the fort.... smoked! 12 on number 1



A blind NUT finds a squirrel every now and then!!!


----------



## BMCS (Mar 1, 2010)

KMckie786 said:


> A blind NUT finds a squirrel every now and then!!!
> 
> Kenny,
> He was a whiteoak finding a 5 pound Fort Gordon fox squirrel yesterday.
> ...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 1, 2010)

hahahhaha comeone now rob.... i wasnt even in the 10!  i wasnt near as lucky as chad on number 1


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sounds like were going to have a pretty good turn out for the league!!! I talked to at least 10 people (at "The Fort") that said they were going to come and join in with us.


----------



## hiliner1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Man if it wasn't so far away, I would be there. It sounds like a blast. I love the format. Have fun guys


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 3, 2010)

Less than a week to go!! Get your gear ready!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 3, 2010)

kenny, we gonna shoot 2 classes or what?


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 3, 2010)

As far as I know were gonna have the normal open, hunter, youth, etc...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 4, 2010)

gotcha


----------



## BMCS (Mar 5, 2010)

*Correctemundo*



KMckie786 said:


> As far as I know were gonna have the normal open, hunter, youth, etc...



3 Classes.  I will be cleaning the basement on Monday if anyone wants to come shoot in the evening.  I will post a picture of the range so everyone can see the set up.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 7, 2010)

rob if you need help give me a call! im ready for tuesday.... rob im gonna have a rpoblem with one week during the shoot but ill talk to you about it later


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 8, 2010)

*The league is going to be pushed back one week due to the fact we were not able to get the targets in time to start tomorrow!! 

We will be starting next tuesday march 16!! 

We will keep you posted if anything else changes!! Sorry for the incovinience!! 

If you know anybody that was planning on coming tomorrow that doesnt check the forum please spread the word that we will be starting next week!!*


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 9, 2010)

Back to the top. How bout lets get a roll call goin whos going tto be there??


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 10, 2010)

I plan to be there - still want to get a sample target so I can see what color pin will show up - it looks like they put every color typically used for a sight pin on the target.  I wonder if my blue pin will just disappear in the 10 ring..... I guess that's better than having a green pin that you can't tell whether it is centered in the 14 or not.

 A solid color target with outline rings would make more sense to me, but, they didn't ask me....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 10, 2010)

On the same night as the NWTF banquet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 10, 2010)

Do my ears look like sattelite dishes?


----------



## In the zone (Mar 10, 2010)

I would love to shoot this, but I will be out of town on the 16th.


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 10, 2010)

We will have a make up day for everyone who might have to miss one for some reason or another. 

In The Zone - You can start off the following week with no problems

Dustin - Yes your ears look like satellite dishes!! Just Kiddin And you can go to the banquet and just show up and shoot the following week.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 10, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Do my ears look like sattelite dishes?



do you see what my boss does while i am at work? ken posted this thinkin it would be funy


----------



## clemsongrad (Mar 10, 2010)

*ears....*

We all thought we knew...but now we know for sure that he grabs you by the ears and ????? 



thompsonsz71 said:


> do you see what my boss does while i am at work?


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 10, 2010)

AAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats funny right there!!! I dont care who ya are!!!

Gotta love ole Ken!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 11, 2010)

scott get out from under guboshes desk!


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lets scoot this one on back to the top!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 12, 2010)

yes sir....


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 14, 2010)

Here is a little taste of what we gonna have goin on!!! Look at the iron turkey over in the corner! Dont think we wont let you give it a shot ... that ringing sound in the basement never gets old!!!







Here is what a perfect 4 arrow end will look like!!!






Definetly dont want to miss this!!! Its gonna be fun!!!


----------



## BMCS (Mar 15, 2010)

This is going to be fun, If you cant shoot on Tuesday come on thursday we will shoot both nights each week, now there is no excuse.


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 15, 2010)

Starting tomorrow night!!! Practice begins at 5 and shooting at 6!!! Looking forward to seeing yall there!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 16, 2010)

those are carls arrows in that target and i know he didnt shoot that good!


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 16, 2010)

Nah, he really did hit em all we just moved the one farther torawds the center of the eight and ten for a better example!!


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Next Week*

Me and the wife could starting next week if there will be a make up shoot for this week.


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 16, 2010)

Dawgs30814 said:


> Me and the wife could starting next week if there will be a make up shoot for this week.



That will not be a problem! It looks like we will be shooting on Thurs. nights also. We will be sure to work something out. Were trying to be as flexible as possible as far as scheduling goes.

We will have to have a cut off day during or right after the last week of the league ... so maybe the last Thursday night of the league or either the Tuesday following the last week will be the final day to have all rounds complete. We will keep yall posted on this.

Everybody else ... yall come on out tonight and lets shoot em up!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 17, 2010)

welll..... how did it go?


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 17, 2010)

*Nerve wracking but fun....*



thompsonsz71 said:


> welll..... how did it go?



The time limit is a big element, especially for those of us using a back tension release.  I started with a thumb trigger, but went back to the back tension in the 3rd round, 'cause I just felt my hold was steadier with it.

Chuck was nice enough to demonstrate the importance of keeping your release close and accessible.  He had put it in the mouth of his quiver, but when Kenny gave the "time starts now", the release had slipped down inside his quiver   All I heard was him slapping his pockets saying "What the H____ did I do with that release ?" then I hear all of his arrows dumping out on the floor.   
I think that was when we were down to 1 minute 20 seconds to complete all 4 arrows.  

A lot of fun, but that last round with only 1 minute to shoot all 4 is TOUGH.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 17, 2010)

i heard about the whole release thing with chuck.... i heard it was quite funny


----------



## watermedic (Mar 17, 2010)

I picked a good time to leave the release bag at home!!

I think we all had fun though.


----------



## BMCS (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll be right with ya Chuck.  Its my turn tomorrow, glad you guys enjoyed it. Everyone said it was a blast.


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 18, 2010)

Still not sure if I will be there tonight ... I will know this afternoon for sure. 

I cant wait to get on the line and stink it up

Hey Chuck you should have just shot that whole round with fingers!!!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 18, 2010)

Maybe I will try that next!!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 18, 2010)

Left handed too


----------



## watermedic (Mar 18, 2010)

Who needs a rest, I almost hit the target without the arrow on mine.
I only missed by two or three..... FEET!!


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 19, 2010)

*Let's hear the reports from last night.....*

How did the Thursday night rounds go ?  Can anybody top Chuck for entertainment value ?


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 19, 2010)

Heard Travis only missed ONE 12


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 19, 2010)

*Well then...*



KMckie786 said:


> Heard Travis only missed ONE 12



I guess that means Boobie must have shot it clean, since she always beats him   

I guess that also means you haven't shot it yet, huh Kenny ?  Come on, jump in the pool.  You saw how much fun we had trying to get 4 good shots off in one minute.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 20, 2010)

i know the bowhunter standings are master cheif benedetto, me, then tanner white/ryan meagher.... open is travis clark, then darren meadows and then chuck cumber i think..... dont quote me...


i was really suprised at how tough this was..... i figured it wouldnt be hard to get off 4 decent arrows in a min, but i think i was wrong


----------



## Daniel W. (Mar 21, 2010)

One minute for 4 arrows.... Good grief, it takes me 1 minute per arrow.  There is no use in me even showing up!  After 1 round of this stuff I'll have target panic so bad I'll have to learn how to shoot all over again!


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 22, 2010)

dgmeadows said:


> I guess that means Boobie must have shot it clean, since she always beats him
> 
> I guess that also means you haven't shot it yet, huh Kenny ?  Come on, jump in the pool.  You saw how much fun we had trying to get 4 good shots off in one minute.



Well I want to jump in (I aint skeered!!!) but I gotta practice my yardage hard this week  to get ready for Texas ... soooo yall probably wont see me there till next week! Looks like I will be shootin both days for the next 2 weeks starting next week. I hate I am missin it  for sure but I will catch up!!!!


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 22, 2010)

*It's all for fun, ya know....*

Kenny -   If ya wanted to work on your yardage, you shoulda gone to 12 Point this weekend... If my memory is correct, we had 15 out of 20 at 40 yards or more from the Open stake, including a  Javelina over 41, partially obscured by a mound of dirt.   I know it was more than 41, 'cause that's what I shot it for and my arrow skimmed the dirt mound and deflected off the bottom of the *&%!javelina 

Between 8 Point last week and 12 Point this week, I think I have shot the equivalent of 5 miles over 40 targets  

Daniel - I was a little concerned about the target panic issue, too, but after forcing a shot in the second or third round with a thumb trigger, I went back to my back tension release and just focused on the pull through for the 14s and 12s.  The only other time I really felt like I was rushing a shot was in that last round on the 10 and 8. (My strategy was to shoot them in descending order - 14, 12, 10, then 8)   Get a couple of the targets and try it out at home - I haven't decided if it is something I will want to do long-term, but it is definitely more exciting and less tedious than the traditional 3 or 5 spot.  Might be a good thing to alternate between the various disciplines.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 24, 2010)

i only snatched one or two off! i know daniel can take care of busniess in this stuff


----------

